# Crepe Recipe Ingredients



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Dear Friends:

My friend, (a fellow chef), and I were discussing crepe ingredients the other day.

I discovered that we use the exact same recipe with one exception:

In his recipe he uses whole eggs while I use only egg yolks.

I was wondering what you guys thought about whole eggs vs. egg yolks. What are the pros & cons? Is one better than the other or is there no big difference?

Mark


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

The recipe using all yolks would yield a more delicate crepe because of the omission of whites.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

...and the one with the whole eggs would be more flexible, and less rich.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

the one with the yolks is more yellow too....

Now fill a crepe with chiboust and bake/broil, a slice of heaven...........

i have an assistant who is learning english as his second language, often we have two ways of approcing a subject, to this i answer
"there is more than one way to skin a cat (or onion)!"

oh, the looks i get~ :crazy:


----------

